# IR Codes for Remote #2



## beachside (Dec 8, 2004)

Does anyone know how to program a universal remote (i.e., Pronto, Harmony, etc.) to work with the Remote #2 functionality? I can't seem to be able to find a way to do this, or even teach the IR codes, as Remote #2 is only UHF.

Thx!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Set your remote #1 to whatever your remote #2 address is, and use it to teach the codes. But, keep in mind that there is no IR receiver in the 942 for TV2, so you cannot control TV2 in Dual User mode with IR. You can only control it with UHF Pro.


----------



## savecal (Mar 3, 2005)

This may have been posted before, but is there a way I can get a "standard" aspect radio from the 921 S-video output to my VCR? I'd like to record my local channels, but the current display is squeezed.


----------



## beachside (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks Mark. If I hear you correctly, this means I can not use a Pronto, Harmony or other Universal Remote to control the TV2 Output? That stinks!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I'm not clear why you would want or need to control TV2 output via IR, unless you were going to connect TV2 to a dedicated DVD recorder or something like that. But then, you still wouldn't need IR I wouldn't think.

The thing is that in single user mode, TV1 and TV2 are outputting the same programming, so both are controlled by both remotes. In Dual User mode, TV2 is almost always located in another location than TV1, with usually no LOS to where the 942 is located, so IR control would be useless.

So, why is it that you need IR control of TV2?


----------



## Stutz342 (Sep 29, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I'm not clear why you would want or need to control TV2 output via IR, unless you were going to connect TV2 to a dedicated DVD recorder or something like that. But then, you still wouldn't need IR I wouldn't think.
> 
> So, why is it that you need IR control of TV2?


Although I'm not the original poster, I'd like to respond.

I'd like this ability for (almost) exactly what you mention: I'd like to be able to dump shows to SD tape on output 2 while I watch something else in HD on output 1. I have a very good universal remote, and I have a screen designed with both DVR and VCR controls on the same screen. The way it is I have to use two remotes, which works fine, but it would be handy to be able to use just the Pronto for that function.

Not Earth-shattering, but it would be really cool.


----------



## beachside (Dec 8, 2004)

Exactly!

Here is another use case for this ....

#1 I have a universal remote that is very easy to use and has all the extended capabilities of my television. The Dish Universal remote doesn't have support for things like the menu, which I would use to turn the TV onto timer mode at night while I fall asleep.

#2 There are many solutions out there that extended IR from room to room. I use, very reliably, the X10 pyramids.

#3 What happens when a new device comes out? I have already seen this. New TVs come on the market with new codes. The Dish remote becomes useless.

#4 I use a distribution system that has other sources on it. I have dedicated channels distributed in my house for a DVD player, 2 Dish boxes, audio and a Media Center PC. The Dish remote doesn't provide support for the media center.

#5 Back to that single remote that I will always be able to use and program. Right now I am using the Harmony Remotes throughout my house. As equipment changes, I can simply change the remote's programming. Be it a new dish box or to a completely different supplier. Example in point... I originally had a Tivo PVR. My wife was very comfortable using the remote. If I had to train her on a whole new remote I would never have one the battle to change my system to a dish PVR. With the Harmony, I was able to reprogram everything the way she already knew how to use it. In fact, the only thing she saw was different, was a few screens. Functionally, it was very similar.

Bottom line is flexibilty. As a software developer, I make sure my software is built to withstand certain tests of time. Those include things outside the box.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

And, as a software developer, how would you deal with 2 different sets of IR signals being received by the receiver at exactly the same time? 

It seems to me that if IR control of TV2 is that important, then you'd be running in single user mode the majority of the time.


----------



## Dualtriamp (Jan 22, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> And, as a software developer, how would you deal with 2 different sets of IR signals being received by the receiver at exactly the same time?


The same way multi room receivers deal with it. They receive IR from the main zone and zone 2 all the time.


----------



## beachside (Dec 8, 2004)

Again, I agree with what Dualdtriamp mentioned. It happens all the time.

I do want to have different video in each room. 

In fact, after almost 6 years of running my multi room distrubution and IR repeaters, I can say that I really haven't ever had a problem with IR conflicts. Is it possible, yes. So I did do tests to see what would happen.

It seems that if two different remotes are pointed at the same vicinity, at the same time, they cancel each other out. My guess: They create a new code.

In reality though, with 4 people in my house, we have never (noticably) had an IR conflict. If the remote doesn't function we just try that button again.

What would be useful, and I thought would happen with the 942 was that I could program another Dish set of codes to it. For example, I could us the codes for their Remote Code 1 on the HD content, Remote Code 2 on the 2nd, and then I already use Remote Code 3 for my 721. Correct me if I am wrong, Dish/Echostar has 8 or 9 sets of codes you can use for different receivers. Why not allow those codes via IR for the modulator on the 942 and other future dual output boxes?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Well, the fact is there's only one IR receiver installed in the 942, for use with TV1. So, there's not much that can be done about it.


----------



## beachside (Dec 8, 2004)

There only needs to be one. I don't see why you would need another one. If the remote codes were able to be seen, the system can seperate these into the appropriate output.


----------



## beachside (Dec 8, 2004)

BTW, as another poster also indicated, this is how other mult-room receivers work. My Pioneer stereo for example. It only has one IR port, but it does receive different signals for each room. i.e., Channel up in room 1 is different that Channel up in room2. Dish already has the provisioning of remote codes for this. It seems like only a software change to make it work.

Also Mark, I don't really understand why you are getting defensive on this. It puzzles me why you seem to be fighting the requests of just 4 posters, in less than a day. I would think you would be interested in hearing more to provide to "your sources" at dish network. Based on the request and response of a small subset of an audience, I would think there is an interest and hopefully others will express the same requirements. 

So rather than try to shut down each thought, I would find it interesting to how many others could run in this configuration. I think it would be valuable in any multi-room situation, especially for companies that are providing services to people who want multi-room audio/video.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Apologies, not trying to be defensive about all of this. I've put in the request to see if anything's possible in this area. We'll see what they say.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Alrighty, so I've spoken at length with several Dish people about this.

Right now, TV2 can only be controlled with the UHF Pro TV2 remote at the defined TV2 remote address. It cannot be controlled via IR. 

But, it is possible that the software could be changed to make TV2 controllable with IR. To date, though, none of the dual tuner boxes have TV2 controllable with IR. The trick will be to convince the engineers to add it to the software.


----------



## beachside (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks Mark!

Interestingly enough, I was just out with a DirecTV exclusive installer the other night and I was talking to him about this. He typically does some complex home installs in some of the upscale areas around me (Beverly Hills, Manhattan Beach, Palos Verdes). He said this type of functionality is hot to him. In fact, it would be highly desireable for many of his "whole home" installs, as I mentioned earlier.

His main point was this is something that would make him look at Dish instead of DirecTV for his installs. It was a feature they talked about at CES last year (2004), but apparently never released.

The main point he had was that 80% of his installations use a customized remote of one type of another. He hardly ever uses the remotes that come with the equipment, explaining that he has had too many compatibility problems with other systems he installs, such as lighting, home security, etc.

If there is something I can do to lobby for this, I will! Let me know.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Different remote code address used to be more common with directv, but now there are not as easily changed as they were. That is one of the reasons i love dish so much. I have a 921 in my family room (on address 1) and a 510 in my attic (feeds Chan3 output to my family, master bed, and exercise room) and i use an IR repeater for the 510 in the attic, and RF to IR on the 921 downstairs. If i added a 942, in order to replace my 510 and use the 942 for two rooms at the same time, i would have to use the original dish remotes (ugh!) or hope dish gives us the option of using IR for TV2 output. 

Dish: you don't even have to give us a choice, just pick an address like code set 2, and make the next software upgrade for the 942 respond to code 2 as input for the TV2 controls as well as UHF.


Its not hard to do, Yamaha has been doing it on their receivers for years. In fact the new yamahas respond to three different code sets for zone 1, zone 2, and zone 3!


Jon


----------



## Dualtriamp (Jan 22, 2004)

j5races said:


> Dish: you don't even have to give us a choice, just pick an address like code set 2, and make the next software upgrade for the 942 respond to code 2 as input for the TV2 controls as well as UHF.


No No No please do not hard code the remote address.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Why not? Its better to have the ir for tv 2 than not right? If its easier for them to give us tv 2 IR control with a fixed set instead of making a menu where you have to choose it as well, then lets take that. Its just a thought, its not like we have either right now!

Jon


----------



## Dualtriamp (Jan 22, 2004)

j5races said:


> Why not? Its better to have the ir for tv 2 than not right? If its easier for them to give us tv 2 IR control with a fixed set instead of making a menu where you have to choose it as well, then lets take that. Its just a thought, its not like we have either right now!
> 
> Jon


Then your neighbor that has his unit set for code 2 is now controlling your system.

Then you could only use one 942 on a system without an IR routing system.

If someone has already programmed a universal remote using code 2 then a 942 gets added to the system they have to reprogram the remote that has been working for years.


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

Mark,
I did a whole house install a few months ago with a 921. The client has 8 MX500 programmable remotes, one for each bedroom and each area with a tv. Each MX500 is programmed to work the tv in that room, room lighting, plus, via an extensive 10 zone IR repeater system, it works a central DVD and VCR and the 921, all of which are modulated onto extra channels of the whole house RF distribution. The 921 is "shared" with the home theater. He wanted to change to a 942 so the second zone could feed the modulator letting someone watch a different program in another room while he used the home theater, but not being able to remote control zone 2 with the MX500 ir remotes jinxes that idea. That would mean adding 8 RF remotes! And more confusion.It seems that Dish does not understand how important a feature this is. I suggest you hve them contact CEDIA members or a number of custom installers for feedback on this if they don't believe you. The ideal setup would be for the 942 and all future receivers to have a direct IR input mini jack on the rear panel as this is how many of the up market receivers do it. Some even have separate jacks for IR for two or more zones!


----------



## lshanepowers (May 11, 2005)

I also agree with the importance of IR for TV2. This is only going to be more important going forward. I also control lighting and blinds via IR so using Universal Remotes is very important.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Official feature request submitted, with a link back to this thread. So, anyone lurking here, if this is important to you, please chime in with your reasons.


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

Official feature request submitted<<
Thanks Mark. I am not sure what "they who cannot be named" do on thier receivers, but if Dish is the first to make them IR friendly, they should market this feature to the custom installers and integrators. This would be a deciding factor for easier installation! Now. everybody email Charlie "I want my IR jack". and "two on the 942" That ought to really confuse him!


----------



## Dualtriamp (Jan 22, 2004)

audiomaster said:


> Now. everybody email Charlie "I want my IR jack". and "two on the 942" That ought to really confuse him!


Now hold on. Charlie was trouble shooting C band systems and "sweeping polar arcs" 25 years ago. Granted he may not understand an email that just says "two on the 942". But I'll bet you with 30 seconds of explanation he would be right on top of the problem.


----------



## Dualtriamp (Jan 22, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> The trick will be to convince the engineers to add it to the software.


Any response yet?


----------



## cnacht (Dec 24, 2003)

I too agree that having TV2 respond to IR is important. I currently use an MX-600 in my bedroom, MX-800 in my living room, and a MX-800 in my basement. I have a Channel plus modulator, so I can watch any receiver anywhere in the house, and all my equipment is centrally located using RF basestations. The nice thing about the 942 is that my wife could be watching something that she recorded on the 942 upstairs while I am watching something in HD downstairs. Having IR on TV 2 would help facilitate using macros for switching between the 942 and the 508 that I have.
Chad


----------



## oneinsanedotnet (May 26, 2005)

I have just received my DVR-942 and have it integrated (almost) into my entertainment system. One issue I am having is getting my harmony remote programmed correctly to be able to do PiP with the 942 from the Harmony 676. Did I miss a step or is this related that TV2 is only UHF.


----------



## ARM07470 (May 22, 2005)

I have a Harmony 659 that operates the PIP feature of the 942 without any trouble. Your 942 must, however, be set to single user mode for the PIP feature to work.

- Anthony


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

If this gets added, the timeframe will be months from now. There's too much going on right now getting the multimedia side done for you.


----------



## lshanepowers (May 11, 2005)

Just got my 942. Love it except for no IR on TV2. It would make it so much more useful to me. Please beg the engineers to add this. Custom installers would push this a lot more if it supported it.

-Shane


----------



## avs_pokey (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm a little late to the party, but I need IR for TV2. I was very disappointed to see that it didn't....unless something has changed that I haven't heard about.


----------



## mscroggi (Jan 22, 2006)

I too am VERY anxious to get IR control for TV2. I love this 942 except for this HUGE limitation. I have the 942 in an equipment closet in a corner of my house. This closet contains a distribution amp for the whole house. I have major problems getting RF to control TV2 in remote rooms of the house. My distribution system has IR receivers and relays the IR across the house (via the coax) and re-emits the IR signals in the equipment closet. (this also allows me to use very expensive pronto remotes). This was a beautiful setup when I had two 510's in the equipment closet.. but it all came crashing down when I replaced one of the 510's with the 942. After reading the thread, it was posted it was possible with a software change. This posting was about 7 months ago.. Could a change be underway? I called tech support and got no help.. I dont know that he fully understood my problem as he kept referring to a UHF adaptor kit to convert IR to UHF. What about the 622? I have been searching but have not found whether or not the unit will support IR on both remotes. Info anyone? Does anyone know of a workaround for this issue? I have been tinkering with extending the UHF antenna on the 942 for better reception. 

Any information would be greatly appreciated..

mscroggi


----------

